# IP TV Setup Box Problem



## Awsom52 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to KL, moved here very recently. I would like to know your i/p's on IPTV. I moved from jakarta to this place and i came along with my Real Tv setup box which works purely on internet either wifi or LAN.

Any of you using the Real Tv box in KL, Malaysia can advise me the best service provider for net services. I am currently using unifi with 10Mbps but the box is not working properly.
Any one encountered similar problem, Pls share with me.

Thanks.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

My guess is that you will need to open some ports on your Unifi router in order for it to work. 

In order to do that you will need to know what are the port numbers that your IPTV box is using to access the internet.

If you don't intend to get your hands dirty with IT jargon, I suggest you talk to any IT shop technician who knows how to configure the router to do port forwarding.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Seriously beginning to hate people who ask for help and then just disappear. Not even a thank you... oh well.


----------

